# Where is the Main Relay (J271) located?



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

02 1.8T Vag'd a code: 17925 - main relay malfunction P1517
Where is this part and what exactly does it look like?
Is it under the dash with that cluster of what I think are more relays?
Can it be tested with a multimeter?
thanks.


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Where is the Main Relay (J271) located? (18Tdesign)*

For those looking for this part:
Under the hood on the driver's side. Located in the black box next to the brake fluid res. J271 is the one marked with the numbers 428 on it. There is also a Relay in there marked 100.


----------

